# Shooting a yote @ 25-55yrds vs the sighted in 100yrds



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok I know it's a simple question, but I really never asked. My MVP-V is sighted in at 100yrds. Say a yote comes in at the 40-50yrd range. Where should I hold my scope crosshairs? Should I aim high or low? I just know I've missed at 50 yrds but hit my yote at 120. Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

If u are properly zeroed @ 100 w/ a "middle of the bed" round, u should be more or less right on at 25, 1" or so high at 50...Regardless, put it the middle of the brown & it's down...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Scotty said.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I figured as much. I just wanted to make absolute sure. I plan on hunting tomorrow since we have a snow storm moving in.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

When I sight in a rifle, most of the time I will shoot at the same POA from 25 and 50 yds. Don't try to remember, OK at 25 yds it will hit here, at 50 it will hit here. Just find out if the POI is close to the POA, up or down, and you will be good to go.

:hunter:


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

The bullet should still be rising at 100 yards. So it should only be off the distance of the center of the barrel to the center of your scope. At least that's how I see it. I have never had one off that much maybe an inch or so. Not saying I haven't missed one that close, I just don't blame the gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The only time that you really need to aim differently is at a small target at close range. the normal scope lies 1.5 inches higher than the bore . So if you are aiming at a 3" square at say 15' level your crosshairs at the top of the square. You'll hit real close to center.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Fortunately for me, I haven't had a yote offer me a shot at 50yrds. I've hit the last three I put the crosshairs on, but they were 110-120yrds out. LOL


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

this video should help a bunch. one of the best explanations of moa and how the whole system operates i've found.






could throw targets out at 25, 50, 75 and find out where it shoots


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

simple for me, anything under 60 yards get a couple loads of buckshot from the 12ga.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I should have mentioned that if you are sighted in at 100yds you are doing yourself and your gun an injustice and further complicating your shots. Use MPBR and your bullet will stay in the kill zone for the maximum amount of distance Even sigghting in at 200yds is an improvement unless you are shooting a slingshot..


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 Don, I'm sighted in at 200 yds with the swift giving a MPBR of 304 yds on an 8 inch kill zone. Even with that at 50 yds I'm .33" low .


----------

